# BANGKOK:Krungthep Mahanakorn!the most exiting city on earth!!



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

berdnerd said:


> it's hard u know...


one of the reason i have in my mind is...those dirty business most likely run by gangsters....


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

OshHisham said:


> one of the reason i have in my mind is...those dirty business most likely run by gangsters....


true...mafias, local politicians or even police are all involved

that's y it is real hard to abolish such dirty businesses cauz ppl who run the business are those in powerhno:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

anyway i believe every visitor enjoy this SEA's most exciting city!!


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Ratchaprasong ราชประสงค์*

Ratchaprasong is the name of an intersection, and a shopping district named after it in Pathum Wan District, Bangkok, adjacent to Siam District. Located at the BTS Skytrain's Chit Lom Station and the intersection of Phloenchit, Rama I and Ratchadrami Roads. The area is home to many shopping malls and hotels









http://www.tourvtthai.com/home/images/stories/introduce_travel/bangkok/touytep/1.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3294/2302031922_d47d29b8c6_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/165/439906193_791ce7cf38_o.jpg









http://www.earthdocumentary.com/thailand/bangkok/gaysorn-plaza/02.jpg









http://www.ebangkok.org/pictures/amarin02.JPG









http://www.amulet.in.th/forums/images/1171.jpg









http://www.thaidoweb.com/freeboard/photo/zpadoTO4/DbwcLWej.jpg









http://www.siamtalonreplay.com/Picture-05656.jpg

:banana:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

berdnerd said:


>


A genuine Thai lastafali.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Near the Golden Mount there are two interesting temples, Wat Suthat and Wat Sakhet I think they are called. There is a fantastic market with many shops and stalls selling traditional Buddhist amulets. Serious collectors bring their magnifying loupes (jeweler's eye piece) and study these amulets carefully ... some supposedly have spiritual powers. I bought one. My friend from Isaan gave me another one.

The "must see" temples in my opinion:
Wat Phra Keao - Temple of the Emerald Buddha
Wat Arun - Temple of the Dawn
Wat Po - Temple of the Reclining Buddha
Wat Benchamapobit - The Marble Temple
Wat Tri Mit - Temple of the Golden Buddha


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Most awesome! :cheers:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

phillybud said:


> Near the Golden Mount there are two interesting temples, Wat Suthat and Wat Sakhet I think they are called. There is a fantastic market with many shops and stalls selling traditional Buddhist amulets. Serious collectors bring their magnifying loupes (jeweler's eye piece) and study these amulets carefully ... some supposedly have spiritual powers. I bought one. My friend from Isaan gave me another one.
> 
> The "must see" temples in my opinion:
> Wat Phra Keao - Temple of the Emerald Buddha
> ...




hahahtrue i just totally forgot the name of the two temples u mentioned even im Thai and 100% Bangkokian....

the market u mentioned is located in Tha Prachan beside Thammasart University but it's really hard to find the pics u know...it's not really a market...just a huge bunch of street vendors selling Buddha images and stuffs


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Siam Square สยามสแควร์*

Siam Square is a shopping and entertainment area in the Siam District of Bangkok, Thailand. The area connects to other important shopping centres and links to the other shopping districts by sky bridge, such as Siam Center/Siam Discovery Center, MBK Center, Siam Paragon, Ratchaprasong shopping district and Sukhumvit.

Within Siam Square itself, there is a wide range of shops and services, including tutor schools, restaurants, cafe, designer clothing boutiques, record stores, bookshops, Hard Rock Cafe and banks. The customers vary from young-aged school and college students to office workers and foreign tourists.









http://www.chillisiam.com/pic/map/ss00075.gif









http://www.annefriday.com/images/uploads/shopping/080323siam0101.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-xLI0y-jyBs/Sa1FD-CzNyI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/7cyKRTgGXwY/s400/Eyeshop-re.jpg









http://th.88dbmedia1.jobsdb.com/DB88UploadFiles/2008/08/11/251B0AEE-A0DC-49E6-AC7C-DFF66C184412.JPG









http://www.rs.co.th/home/webimages/newsbody/sheza07_md01_big.jpg









http://www.vinegargirl.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nike-thai_footballbmw_2.jpg









http://mindcreator.exteen.com/images/08122203.jpg









http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk112/berdnerd/IMG_8209.jpg









http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk112/berdnerd/SIAM_0007.jpg









http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk112/berdnerd/SIAM_0008.jpg









http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk112/berdnerd/2969033744_0087a57ec8.jpg












SIAM SQUARE!!!!


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Siam Paragon/ Siam Centre/ Siam Discovery/ MBK/ Bangkok Metropolitan Museum of Contemporary Art*









http://akarinbiz.googlepages.com/SiamParagon001.JPG/SiamParagon001-full.jpg









http://www.bangkok-traveltips.com/pics/siam-paragon-4.jpg









http://www.ecofriend.org/images/siam-paragon-shopping-center-2_9.jpg









http://www.rpst-digital.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=82030&stc=1











http://gallery.photo.net/photo/5444574-lg.jpg









http://www.oknation.net/blog/home/blog_data/684/684/images/bkknight/14.jpg










http://epkorat.com/ocz/MBK01.JPG









http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7397/p1050330cel0.jpg

^^
these places are all in Siam Square area, the last pic is the Bangkok art museum which had recently opened


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

I wasn't able to visit some shopping centers in BKK last Songkran festival. I wish I could go back.


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

Waldenstrom said:


> I wasn't able to visit some shopping centers in BKK last Songkran festival. I wish I could go back.


why is that??? is it cauz of that bloody protest??? come back again next time...wish we don't hv to face such thing evr again..very annoying


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sukhumvit สุขุมวิท*

Urbane and sophisticated, buzzing Sukhumvit Road offers a popular alternative to spiritual Bangkok. Stretching east to west from central Bangkok to the suburbs, it begins where Ploenchit Road ends (Ratchaprasong junction) and continues all the way out of the capital and beyond. 

The longest road in Thailand, both it and its many adjoining 'sois' (roads) are poor on traditional tourist attractions but rich in of-the-minute shopping, eating and nightlife. While there are touches of 'Thai-ness' on every corner, the many fashionable restaurants, bars, air-conditioned malls, luxury hotels and hip clubs give the area a distinctly modern, cosmopolitan, aspirational flavour.

Some of the city's most sinful spots, red-light districts Nana Plaza (Soi 4) and Soi Cowboy (off Soi 23) are also found here. And little, stress-busting pockets of calm can be found in the sweet cafes, atmospheric restaurants and lush day spas that hide down many of its sois. This is a cosmopolitan thoroughfare with restaurants to match. Italian, American, French, German, Japanese, Indian and Thai restaurants many of good quality line the road. Sukhumvit 55 (Thong Lo) and its environs is culinary fantasy world; Sukhumvit sois 23, 24, 31, 49 and 63 are all good restaurant streets. Making exploring its daunting options and overcoming its staggering length incredibly easy is the elevated Skytrain (BTS) that stretches along most of it









http://www.thailandrealestatemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/sukhumvit.jpg


_The Emporium_








http://www.bangkokhotelstravel.com/travel-guide/shopping/images/emporium_b1.jpg









http://www.thaiwebsites.com/images/Sukhumvit/Inside_Emporium.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3137/3001588934_4ae21df785.jpg?v=0


_
Soi Cowboy_









http://bangkok2night.com/pictures/images/soi_cowboy_from_asoke.jpg

*Nana*







http://www.nomad4ever.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/nana_plaza_bangkok.jpg











http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1068/dsc02372r3nq7.jpg


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*RCA*
Royal City Avenue (or RCA) is one of the largest entertainment areas in Bangkok, Thailand. Located in Huai Khwang district, RCA is a long street located between Rama IX Road and Phetchaburi Road. It contains a multitude of bars, nightclubs and live music venues. RCA, a government designated Entertainment Zone, is frequently visited by young people, mainly university students.

Among the entertainment venues there are the UMG RCA cinemas, which include the House art film cinema, as well as a go-kart racing track, a bowling alley, restaurants and a Tops supermarket.

RCA is also known for the nightclubs and discotheques located there. There are numerous popular dance venues, many of which remain open and active every day until 2:00am.









http://www.crinkconnection.com/pic2008/rca_map.jpg









http://pic60.picturetrail.com/VOL1746/8267939/15682634/238739319.jpg









http://hiddentracks.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/bangkok-nightclub-808-001.jpg









http://www.mthai.com/yog/hobb03.jpg









http://www.vipbangkok.com/images/stories/club_flix/flix1.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2390/2262627083_58c346113b.jpg









http://assets3.likeme.net/16683/large/cosmic_cafe.png.jpg









http://photos4.hi5.com/0066/871/879/4AOrxj871879-02.jpg









http://www.bangkokrugby10s.net/Nightlife/808.jpg









http://hiddentracks.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/bangkok-events-plastictroop-004.jpg









http://www.icons.co.th/Images/Architects/5002630_5.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mLt9xoHSib4/SJX4m2qYu5I/AAAAAAAAAcA/0AAuo45IUzI/s400/SNC15128.JPG


























*HOUSE RAMA*

_one of a few cinema in bangkok that show only indie and hard-to-watch movies from all over the world, located in RCA._









http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b183/muntalumpa/thailand/H_03.jpg









http://nitineew.exteen.com/images/z090519_16.jpg









http://invisible-landscapes.net/bilder/b_bangkok_ex_rama_01.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------

*Club Culture (Sri Ayuddhaya Rd.)* the coolest club in Bangkok!









http://www.bangkokspace.com/img/map/club-culture.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/2262627085_865fecd533_m.jpg









http://hiddentracks.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/bangkok-events-plastictroop-007.jpg









http://www.streething.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/dudesweet-anniversary-main.jpg

---------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------

*Bed Superclub (Sukhumvit 11)*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2403/2263301096_ea317231f7.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/99404423_9bd21d300b.jpg









http://img1.planeteye.com/users/7/20/73/216312369783.jpg


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Soi Lang Suan หลังสวน*

Soi Langsuan has been described as ‘ Bangkok 's best kept secret'. This elegant street runs between the main Central Department store on Ploenchit Road to Sarasin Road bordering Lumpini Park. The Chit Lom Sky Train station is also here at the Ploenchit Road end. It is a wide street in all ways. Apart from being a wide road, the buildings are all set well back too, so unlike many central Bangkok streets this soi is not a tunnel between soaring buildings and there is green and space on both sides. 

The businesses in Soi Langsuan also befit the ‘elegant' tag. There are some of Bangkok 's most popular restaurants here as well as several of the best serviced apartment buildings in town. And there are boutiques, cafés and a few spas. This is above all a genteel street located in the middle of modern Bangkok between the financial districts of Silom and Sathorn, and the tourist and dormitory areas of Sukhumvit. 









http://www.thaihotelslinks.com/cape-house-bkk/images/main.jpg









http://www.247freemag.com/_admin/photo/2470000488.jpg










http://www.sudsapda.com/SudSapDa2007/images_mag/627/story12.jpg









http://picdb.thaimisc.com/l/lovechoching/1623.jpg









http://www.coyotylover.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lenort.jpg









http://www.bkkmenu.com/recommend/05oct_hightea/mainpic.jpg









http://www.bkkmenu.com/recommend/07mar_mokka/mainpic.jpg


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

I'D SEEN MANY TOURISTS IN KHAOSON ROAD EVERYTIMES


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bangkok Riverside (Chao Phraya River)*









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/19/ba/fe/view-of-chao-praya-river.jpg









http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/kai1981/DSC_0053.jpg










http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/mcazine/ChaoPhraya.jpg









http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk112/berdnerd/bangkok/chao-phraya-river-dining.jpg









http://www.aurum-bangkok.com/myAssets/EveningVivi2.jpg









http://www.tourresorthotel.com/source/photos/siteadmin/6261c4a2.jpg









http://www.worldtravelx.com/images/chao-phraya-river-bangkok.jpg


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Thonglor and Ekkamai ท่องหล่อ, เอกมัย*

Thong Lor and Ekamai has become the playground of the wealthier young Thai elite and the area has numerous clubs and bars that are happy to satisfy the requirements of this elite set. The clubs are generally cool looking bars with no dance floors but plenty of dancing going on. The clubs fill up early and often - the better ones are full every night (consult the map or club descriptions for details). Places like Escudo, Booze and Santika are never empty. 

The area also has plenty of dining available, though often less obvious as many restaurants are either small or hidden away in small side streets. This does however not mean that quality dining is not available. Whether you are looking for Thai, Indian, Italian, Chinese or French cuisine, this area offers numerous options for this and much more. Alongside the more stylish venues are also more local restaurants serving great value, especially Thai cuisine in simple surroundings. As the nights turn late, look for the street side noodle shops to attract crowds of hungry clubbers for a good night meal. 









http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m250/pitejung/thonglor_200811hi5-1.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1MPw9cSy75o/SGvL_9F0SVI/AAAAAAAAAIE/rgF-mJsHuGs/s320/YNkX0a186372-02.jpg









http://www.lifestyleasia.com/images/articles/paradisiacal-blend_72799.jpg










http://jinger.hroyy.com/files/2009/03/jet-ekamai-club.jpg









http://www.lost-in-bangkok.com/images/venues/thonglorEkamai.jpg









http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/GRdisPO2/Funky Villa/DSC_0820.jpg









http://travel.sanook.com/story_picture/m/09701_001.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Q_3_vcHnITE/SQxmCB9dlgI/AAAAAAAABUc/cOlPm-J3R1g/s400/curve+format+3.jpg









http://www.bangkokspace.com/img/map/j-avenue.jpg









http://www.tapb.co.th/update/2009/01/15/heineken_greenspace/pics_003.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8Q_6TdM9Jyo/SPLac0KBqiI/AAAAAAAAAiY/VSxHDh-hDrY/s400/mainpic.jpg


















^^

these two are my favorite....soo good that i could die for...hahahah









http://milkgarden.exteen.com/images/vanilla3.jpg









http://www.oknation.net/blog/home/blog_data/72/72/images/sauce_2.jpg









http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/media/2008/12/28/images/news_img_3133_1.jpg









http://www.vclub7.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/midtown-playground.jpg


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
Since i could not sleep tonite....T T (just cant go 2 sleep...damn it...should't take the afternoon nap) and i already show u some of the coolest BKK night spot.....y don't we go through Khao Sarn Rd. again since it's the most well known tourist destination in Bamgkok and the night at Khao sarn is just superb!!!!!

*Khaosarn Road* one more time!!!









http://radio.mcot.net/met107/metUseFile/Image/kho-sarn-road.jpg

_*Brick Bar//Ska and Reggae paradise!!!*_







http://srv0110-08.oak1.imeem.com/g/p/472305c56c01782e0d34a31706a09f80_web.jpg









http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6978/img0213fv0.jpg

_Hippie de bar_








http://www.bangkokspace.com/img/map/hippie-de-bar.jpg









http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/aday_bucket/smallsize.png









http://joexpo.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/pic1.jpg

----------------------------









http://www.muangthai.co.th/webmtl/Portals/3/img-smileplus/Restaurant/B/R_SilkBar.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/71/197494640_056a8a5634.jpg









http://www.bangkok.com/images/photo-index/4878.jpg









http://asiandiscotec.hp.infoseek.co.jp/lava.jpg

^^

Some of these clubs (except for the first two) are totally different from those in RCA or THonglor, Ekamai .......more than half of the customers are tourists

 let's get drunk!! shall we?? :cheers:

the night is just about to begin:banana:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Suan Lum Night Bazaar สวนลุมไนท์บาร์ซ่า*

Suan Lum Night Bazaar is a market in Bangkok's Pathum Wan district, at the intersection of Rama IV and Wireless/Sathorn Roads, opposite Lumphini Park at the Bangkok Metro's Lumphini Station. Located on land owned by the Crown Property Bureau, it opened in 2001. The lease on the property ran out in 2006 and the market was reported to be closing in 2007, although the market has remained in operation.

The Night Bazaar is open from 5pm to midnight, with some shops open until later. It has vendors selling gifts, clothing, jewellery, fruit, compact discs, hand-made products like tapestries and fine arts, such as paintings and sculptures. There is a large beer garden, with an array of food available, and live entertainment. On the other side of the market there is a quieter area with many restaurants offering both inside and outside garden seating.










http://travel.sanook.com/story_picture/m/08065_008.jpg


















http://famechan.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/script58.jpg









http://pirun.kps.ku.ac.th/~b5027049/22.jpg









http://i.pbase.com/o5/35/497835/1/68086193.JmXCKPtY.SuanLum.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2044/2270450630_2372d61737.jpg?v=0









http://www.bangkokpicture.com/photos/suanlumnightbazaar0508.jpg









http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j296/vrebel/cult-i-vist/cultivist_adsRGB.jpg









http://www.creativemafia.org/smlxl/interior-design/interior-design-01/interior-portfolio-01.jpg

^^

unfortunately, the ferris wheel had already been removed year and a half ago i think...


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

OshHisham said:


> any other methods to avoid farangs, piv? i think you have bunch of it! :lol:



I guess try to stay away from places like Khaosarn, Full Moon Party in the south, Pattaya, those places. Usually just go to places that Thai teenagers go because tourists won't be there hahaha. :lol:


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

my top 5 favourite coffee shops in BKK~ (not to mention Starbucks and other popular coffee shops ok..)

*Vivi Cafe' (at "Tha Tien" near Wat Pho)*









http://topicstock.pantip.com/food/topicstock/2008/11/D7270002/D7270002-26.jpg









http://www.aurum-bangkok.com/myAssets/EveningVivi2.jpg









http://ahohey.exteen.com/images/coffee/vivi4.JPG

*Cafe' Sweets (Sathorn)*









http://www.ladysquare.com/uploads/KittyCute/2007-10-25_141759_sweet03.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_L4fnP1JPwY4/SFpo5rVqdQI/AAAAAAAABmw/8b78Kkw66ic/s400/sweet_4.jpg









http://www.thaigoodview.com/files/u1292/1180448903.jpg


*Agalico (Sukhumvit 51)*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CUCQ1mLKyVY/SZqVBK-Wz1I/AAAAAAAACOA/zZFedesNGNI/s400/Agalico_2.jpg









http://www.sudsapda.com/SudSapDa2007/images_mag/627/story7.jpg









http://www.salatanum.com/highlight/images/events/eng_garden/03.jpg

*Bluedoor (Ekamai 10)*









http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/otherside914/DSC04644.jpg









http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/otherside914/DSC04625.jpg









http://beebook.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/dscn34212.jpg

*Cup B Cafe' (Siam Square @ Lido Theatre)*









http://www.gorkorcor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/mainpic.jpg









http://media.photobucket.com/image/cup b lido/otherside914/aIMG_6008.jpg









http://blog.sanook.com/PortalPics/_cup-b-cafe/images/default/_CUP0448.jpg









http://images.hunsa.com/lifestyle/nightlife/hunsa evening/cup_b/2.jpg

:banana::banana::banana: ENJOY COFFEE!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

what is Thailand's largest homegrown coffee house chain?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Doitung I believe


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

doitung or Barn Rai?? i'm not sure....barn rai grow thoer own coffee bean??? no right..


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I like Doitung more


----------



## DanLew (May 28, 2008)

OshHisham said:


> any other methods to avoid farangs, piv? i think you have bunch of it! :lol:


Isn't that a bit of a racist comment to make? What about how to avoid Thai boys! :bash: :lol:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

DanLew said:


> Isn't that a bit of a racist comment to make? What about how to avoid Thai boys! :bash: :lol:


I don't think the term FARANG is racist, it pretty much means a Westerner and Thais we use it and Westerners who come here eventually grab the fact that its not a racial slur its just like saying 'Westerner' in English.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

DanLew said:


> Isn't that a bit of a racist comment to make? What about how to avoid Thai boys! :bash: :lol:


it's not racist. it's like asking for an uncommercialised place...places not mentioned in tourism brochure...


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wandg Lang วังหลัง*

_Apart from the famous Chatuchak Weekend Market, where else could you find a pair of used Prada loafer and an authentic Lacoste polo for less than 500 baht? The answer lies in Wang Lang market, a small alley located next to Siriraj Hospital where shoes, bags, accessories, vintage and second-hand clothing can be found at ridiculously low prices. New stuff arrive every Monday but the best day to do the rummaging is on a Wednesday, when most shops seem to carry more items than the rest of the week. Once you've found everything you need for the Dude/Sweet night, rest your tired limbs and re-energise at Wang Lang's many small eateries. Treat yourself to the famous shrimp wonton or a bowl of shaved ice with tasty tidbits.

Open: 09:00 - 16:00 everyday
Location: Close to Siriraj Hospital 
How to get there: The easiest and quickest way is by BTS skytrain. Get off at Saphan Taksin station. Take express boat to Wang Lang pier._









http://www.everydaydiningdelight.com/cms/data/javaword/scoop/Scoop-080801_cut_10.jpg









http://learners.in.th/file/glasses/3.jpg









http://www.bkkmenu.com/scoop/mar2007_wanglang/lg_01.jpg

:banana:


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

You better take a look at the floowing thread: Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree that Bangkok is the most exciting city on earth! :lol:


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

We'll need to load this thread up with some high quality pics.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:....thanks for reviving this thread...would love to see more updates.


----------



## Blue OceanS (May 4, 2011)

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------

